# Reporting tax fraud by an employer



## honestworker (Apr 29, 2014)

My former employer is engaged in tax fraud(they registered a "child" company that isn't actually a child company, in Singapore despite nobody working in Singapore or even maintaining a non-PO Box address there). Where can I report them to the appropriate authorities? Japanese isn't a problem, I just have no idea where I can report them.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Wild guess: the police. Stop by a kōban and ask.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

The local tax office might be interested.


----------

